
Watch the Ridgecrest earthquake shatter desert floor in before-and-after images - SubiculumCode
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-07-22/ridgecrest-earthquake-images-broken-ground
======
SubiculumCode
The frequency of earthquakes in this regions is remarkable. Here is a list of
earthquakes of 3.0 magnitude or greater in the last 3 days.

    
    
       MAP 3.7 2019/07/23 16:45:48 35.887N 117.720W  6.9   18 km (11 mi) ESE of Little Lake, CA
       MAP 4.1 2019/07/23 00:45:02 35.626N 117.428W  5.2   16 km (10 mi) S   of Searles Valley, CA
       MAP 3.9 2019/07/22 18:36:18 35.743N 117.560W  3.0   14 km ( 9 mi) W   of Searles Valley, CA
       MAP 3.0 2019/07/22 13:12:27 35.643N 117.445W  2.9   14 km ( 9 mi) SSW of Searles Valley, CA
       MAP 3.0 2019/07/22 11:31:20 35.852N 117.666W  3.6   24 km (15 mi) ESE of Little Lake, CA
       MAP 4.2 2019/07/22 09:26:56 33.996N 116.044W  7.9   16 km (10 mi) S   of Twentynine Palms, CA
       MAP 3.1 2019/07/22 02:45:10 35.957N 117.714W  3.1   18 km (11 mi) E   of Little Lake, CA
       MAP 3.0 2019/07/21 10:09:22 35.699N 117.543W 10.1   15 km ( 9 mi) WSW of Searles Valley, CA
       MAP 3.1 2019/07/21 04:56:11 35.656N 117.513W 10.0   15 km ( 9 mi) ENE of Ridgecrest, CA
       MAP 3.1 2019/07/21 03:41:37 35.609N 117.475W  7.2   18 km (11 mi) E   of Ridgecrest, CA
       MAP 3.0 2019/07/21 00:36:57 35.778N 117.618W  7.7   18 km (11 mi) NNE of Ridgecrest, CA

~~~
patrickdavey
Paul Nicholls made an excellent visualisation of the sequence after the
Christchurch (New Zealand) quakes
[https://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/all](https://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/all)
. The [https://geonet.org.nz](https://geonet.org.nz) site also got an update
at that time and is fantastic for live data.

------
arethuza
What happens if you have a property boundary that gets offset by a fault
moving - do you own the moved land or do you own own the land that has moved
into your area on a map and lose the land that moved out?

~~~
pintxo
Isn't land still mostly defined by physical markers? The distances between the
markers would change, and thus the property sizes.

~~~
SubiculumCode
If my house moved to my neighbor's yard after an earthquake...he could have
it. I'm outta there.

Just kidding. It is an interesting question though. I suppose the legal answer
would vary by locality. It seems that any definitions derived by GPS, which
normally would seem to be most accurate, would be too inflexible in this
circumstance. It would seem hardly fair to get sued because you left your
house in their new front yard.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/N7blH](http://archive.is/N7blH)

------
jhayward
The visualization is fascinating, but the really interesting thing to me is
that Google Earth had what appear to be custom imagery of the affected area
within a day or two of the event.

